# Honey straws



## pdolezal (May 31, 2016)

We recently started making our own honey straws. We have purchased already filled straws in the past, but like the idea of using our own honey. My question is, for those of you making your own straws, what do you use for flavoring? I saw someone using flavoring meant for beer, and I've wondered about Lorann oils. Anyone have any advice? Thank you!


----------

